# test score



## estrellastar

大家好 
How do you say "test score" in Chinese?


----------



## Ema_Skye

考试分数，or 考试成绩


----------



## estrellastar

谢谢你！ Thank you so much!


----------



## estrellastar

"一个考试分数“ 对吗？


----------



## estrellastar

Thank you so much. Is ”个“ the measure word for 考试分数?


----------



## Ema_Skye

No.
instead,"一项考试分数" is correct.


----------



## estrellastar

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Ema_Skye

to be exact,"项" is the measure word for “考试".I think it also can measure “考试分数".um,I get a little confused.


----------



## Chinoise

There's no need to add "一项" to "考试成绩", unless you are talking in general.

For instance, the question of:

"What's your test score?"

You say:

你的考试分数如何？

and not:

你的一项考试分数如何？

And to Ema Skye, 项 is not used to measure 考试分数.  It's only to measure 考试.  Because you cannot say 一项分数, but you can say 一项考试.


----------



## Ema_Skye

"一项分数",sounds not bad,maybe.i can not get other words to measure 分数.
you're right that we do not mention measure word in most situations.


----------



## BODYholic

In Singapore and typically for academic scores, we say 这*科*的分数.

In some cases, a subject (科) examination may make up of different components. E.g. Written and oral test. We say 这科有两项测试(笔试与口试）。E.g. 笔试(这项测试)我得到蛮高分。


----------



## Chinoise

Ema_Skye said:


> "一项分数",sounds not bad,maybe.i can not get other words to measure 分数.
> you're right that we do not mention measure word in most situations.


 
I think the measurement for 分数 is 分.  For instance, we often hear students asking each other:

昨天的考試你考幾分﹖


----------



## Ema_Skye

to Chinoise:

I define 考试分数/test score as a kind of item or data.
Score is not 分 but 分数.分 means mark.And score is not same as mark.You can not say 100 scores but 100 marks.
In other words,one test score means the score you get in one exam.We measure it as 一项/一次/一科（depending on context）,not 一分.


----------

